# AlexTrivia



## Alexahnder (Oct 13, 2003)

First person to answer the question correctly wins the point.

My decision is final

...*First question: Is the curl snake Oviparous or viviparous*


----------



## Gregory (Oct 13, 2003)

Oviparous


----------



## Gregory (Oct 13, 2003)

viviparous


----------



## Artie (Oct 13, 2003)

You win Greg :lol:


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 13, 2003)

point to gregory. 

In future if you answer both possibilitys you will be disqualified

Next question: What am I?? I am a elapid that is found in arid areas. My common name doesn't reflect upon my genus. I am cannabalistic.


----------



## sarahbell (Oct 13, 2003)

really i dont have a clue but ill have a guess
king brown snake(mulga snake)


----------



## Gregory (Oct 13, 2003)

Death Adder


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 13, 2003)

OK whats the go with the new trivia?
I thought it was 1 question a night at approx 7pm.


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 13, 2003)

Point to sarahbell

current score

sarah: 1
Gregory: 1

I will post a new question once i see the correct answer as what time I am online is variable.


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 13, 2003)

Next Question:

*What species is this albino form of snake?*[/b]


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 13, 2003)

Albino blood python...


----------



## Gregory (Oct 13, 2003)

Next time ya need to disguise the website you got it from Alex........lol.


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 13, 2003)

oops......

Point to Reptile Rascals

Current Score:

Gregory: 1
Sarahbell: 1
Reptile Rascals: 1


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 13, 2003)

What australian snake is this:

i HOPE THE ATTACHMENT WORKS


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 13, 2003)

or you can see it here 
http://www.alexahndersreptiles.com/About Us.htm


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 13, 2003)

This picture isnt clear and is cut off,all I can make out of it is it has rough scales and dark brown colouring...

From a rough guess I'd say either keel snake or brown tree snake.


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 13, 2003)

correct again John-Brown tree snake

Current score:

Reptile RAscals : 2
Gregory:1
SArahbell:1


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 13, 2003)

3 point question:

What is this:


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 13, 2003)

This pic is also blurry...
(Dunno if its the pics themselves or this computer).

I gave 2 answers because from here the pic is out of focus and the head is really hard to get a close view of.

1. Eyelash viper. 
2. Green tree viper.


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 13, 2003)

incorrect

CLUE: This species grows to 0.9 m and is found in the rain forest. Fatalities from bites are known, but not common.


----------



## Fangs (Oct 13, 2003)

March's Palm Pitviper, Bothriechis marchi


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 13, 2003)

Congrats Fangs!!! That pic is from www.snakequiz.com

Points so far:
Fangs: 3
Reptile Rascals: 2
Gregory: 1
Sarahbell: 1

The pics seem fine on my computer John


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 13, 2003)

Both have been really blurry this side.
Anyway to increase the pic sizes maybe? perhaps rather than post them in the thread you could possibly link to the pic itself if hosted on your own or APS website?Im not on my computer and there is something wrong with this 1 I imagine...


----------



## Fangs (Oct 14, 2003)

lmao boo hoo Rep Rascals


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 14, 2003)

Next Question: What fungus is mysteriously wiping out frogs in Australia??


From now on if I use pics I will put them on my website and supply them as an attachment.[/b]


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 14, 2003)

i am also posting another question as i probably won't be online this afternoon. 

What is the average fang length for Astrotia stokesii????


----------



## sarahbell (Oct 14, 2003)

the frog chytrid fungus


----------



## Fangs (Oct 14, 2003)

103 to 141centimetres with a maximum recorded size of 200 centimetres.....yayyyyyyyyyyy me


----------



## Nicole (Oct 14, 2003)

Fangs that are 2 metres long? LOL Wouldn't want to meet that one in a dark alley eh' Fangs


----------



## Fangs (Oct 14, 2003)

Im wrong?

Heaven forbid that cant be.I got two in a tank in the shed and I measured their fangs with a stanley  Maybe I overfed em


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 14, 2003)

All I know is they can pierce through wet suits...
But I'll say 3.80mm or 3.08mm or 3.80m or 3.08m lol


----------



## Stevethepom (Oct 14, 2003)

3.8 metres pmsl , gawd damn those fangs are taller than me, hehehehehe sorry couldnt resist


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 14, 2003)

I know hence I said LOL as I was joking.
I dont know the answer to this question.All I can remember reading about sea snakes is them having either 3.08 or 3.80mm teeth (not sure what species) but that is tiny and I can recall reading that this species can pierce wetsuits.I just thought I'd throw the lot out there for a guess and a good laugh lol. 

It might of even been 30.8mm :lol:


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 14, 2003)

Point to Sarahbell
Current Score:
Fangs: 3 
Reptile Rascals: 2 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2

CLUE FOR SEASNAKE QUESTION: The average length is above 5mm according to harold heatwole


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 14, 2003)

6mm 7mm 8mm 9mm 10mm 11mm 12mm 13mm 14mm lmao...


----------



## Fangs (Oct 15, 2003)

I just rang old Harry Heatwole and he confirmed that my answer is indeed the correct one.
I also asked him if he remembered talking to Alexahnder and he told me that he didn't.
Ok so next question


----------



## Greebo (Oct 15, 2003)

I tried to measure them but the picture is too blurry.


----------



## sarahbell (Oct 15, 2003)

id say about 6mm


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 15, 2003)

Id say 7mm but john has covered everything,is there points for multiple answers.


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 15, 2003)

this time i am splitting the point between sarah and reptile rascals. According to his book it is 6.7 mm

Current score:
Fangs: 3 
Reptile Rascals: 2.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 

Next Question: Who is Struan Sutherland ??


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 15, 2003)

Struan Sutherland is a scientist,who developed anti veneene for the funnel web spider,aswell as the first commercially viable snake venom protection kit; and the pressure immobilisation first-aid technique to treat snake bites.He wrote books &amp; had medical n scientific journals published.Also hes an aussie.An individual to the end, Professor Sutherland wrote his own death notice?which appeared in the Melbourne Age. It read: "Struan would like to inform his friends and acquaintances that he fell off his perch on Friday, 11 January, 2002, and is to be privately cremated. No flowers please. Donations to Australian Venom Research Unit, Melbourne University."Sounds like he was quite a character aswell.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 15, 2003)

Damn popp,
Well seen as you answered 1st I am going to say he is the cross dressing wife/spouse of Donald Sutherland and mother/father of Keifer Sutherland.HECK he/she could even be related to a Sutherland involved in theatre or perhaps the suburb of Sutherland was named after this broad/bloke! lol


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 15, 2003)

point to popp

Current score:
Fangs: 3 
Reptile Rascals: 2.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5
Popp: 1

Next Question:
Should you do if you are bitten by a tiger snake (ie first aid)??


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 15, 2003)

ANY snake bites should be treated similarly.Apply a pressure bandage over the bite site and on as much of the affected limb as possible. 
The bandage should be applied as tightly as for a sprained ankle (about 55 mmHG) 
Immobilize the affected limb, using a splint if possible. 
Both pressure and immobilization are required 
Reassure patient and arrange transport to nearest hospital without delay. 
Use radio or portable telephone equipment to advice hospital of emergency and impending arrival. 
Maintain contact with hospital during transport if possible. 
If paralysis occurs rapidly and breathing becomes laboured or ceases, ventilate patient using a manual resuscitator or mouth-to-mouth resuscitation. 
If blood pressure falls (patient feels faint or loses consciousness) elevate legs. 
Keep airway clear of secretions at all times.


----------



## Nicole (Oct 15, 2003)

don't wash, apply preasure bandage within 2 minutes, imobilise limb, don't move more than necessary, get transport to you and get to hospital asap


----------



## Brodie (Oct 15, 2003)

Apply a broad pressure bandage, immobilise the limb..and seek medical attention ASAP


----------



## Nicole (Oct 15, 2003)

damn, i thought i'd been quick on that one... :-( LOL


----------



## Brodie (Oct 15, 2003)

damn me 2!


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 15, 2003)

point to reptile rascals again. All answers were correct though 

Current score
Fangs: 3 
Reptile Rascals: 3.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 1 

Next Question: 
What am I? I'm a small python found in australia. According to Bartlett and Wagner along with the white lipped python I have the most teeth of any python species.


----------



## Brodie (Oct 15, 2003)

ummmmmmmm Childrens python?


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 15, 2003)

CLUE: not childrens python- antaresia childreni


----------



## Stevethepom (Oct 15, 2003)

macklotts? wild guess


----------



## Nicole (Oct 15, 2003)

is it a stimmy? they have 150 i think....


----------



## Brodie (Oct 15, 2003)

spotted python or stimsons python


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 15, 2003)

Stimson python and yep 150 teeth...


----------



## zoe (Oct 15, 2003)

pygmy python


----------



## sarahbell (Oct 15, 2003)

rough scale


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 15, 2003)

point to nicole


Current score 
Fangs: 3 
Reptile Rascals: 3.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 1 
Nicole:1

Next Question:
Why are ball pythons called ball pythons??


----------



## Stevethepom (Oct 15, 2003)

coz they wrap into a ball to defend themselves or somethin


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 15, 2003)

DAMN yea they wrap themselves up in a ball when approached or threatened...


----------



## Fangs (Oct 15, 2003)

They are called 'Ball Pythons' because,
when frightened, they coil around their head and into a ball


----------



## Nicole (Oct 15, 2003)

damn, too late again, ok i'll say because they bounce


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 15, 2003)

point to steve

Current score:
Fangs: 3 
Reptile Rascals: 3.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 1 
Nicole:1 
Stvevthepom: 1

Next Question: What is the scientific name of the only species of New world python??


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 15, 2003)

sunbeam snake Loxocemus bicolor


----------



## Fangs (Oct 15, 2003)

Common name: New World sunbeam snake

Scientific name: Loxocemus bicolor


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 15, 2003)

point to popp

Current score:
Fangs: 3 
Reptile Rascals: 3.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 1 
Nicole:1 
Stvevthepom: 1 
Popp:1


Next question (worth half a point): What animal is APS sponsoring at the reptile park??


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 15, 2003)

rough scale python Morelia carinata


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 15, 2003)

theres only one popp alex


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 15, 2003)

point to popp

Current score
Fangs: 3 
Reptile Rascals: 3.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 1 
Nicole:1 
Stvevthepom: 1 
popp:1.5

Next question: How many types of alligators are there in the world??

I am running short of questions. If anyone has any ideas for some please pm me


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 15, 2003)

Im guessing 2


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 15, 2003)

2 gator species...
(Chinese and american) and 23 croc species.


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 15, 2003)

maybe 10 lol  well that was with subspecies


----------



## Fangs (Oct 15, 2003)

American alligators are a member of the crocodilians, an order containing the 23 species of crocodiles, caiman, alligators, and gavial. Of these 23, only 2 are in the genus Alligator, the American alligator and the Chinese Alligator (Alligator sinensis)


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 15, 2003)

All answers are correct !! Popp was first so he will be awarded the point.

Current score 
Fangs: 3 
Reptile Rascals: 3.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 3.5 
Nicole:1 
Stvevthepom: 1 

What is australias largest skink??


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 15, 2003)

yakka skink


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 15, 2003)

Great Desert Skink.?.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 15, 2003)

land mullet


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 15, 2003)

land mullet


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 15, 2003)

bloody indifferent search engines lol


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 15, 2003)

point to reptile rascals:

Current score 
Fangs: 3 
Reptile Rascals: 4.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 3.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 1 

Next question: Why is the black mamba called the black mamba??

anyone with question ideas please pm me!!!


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 15, 2003)

Because it has black a mouth


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 15, 2003)

correct

Current score
Fangs: 3 
Reptile Rascals: 5.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 3.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 1 

is the anaconda a python or boa??


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 15, 2003)

it gets its name as its mouth is black inky inside


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 15, 2003)

boa


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 15, 2003)

well i tip the boa as its says water boa


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 15, 2003)

the anaconda is a boa. Point to popp

Current score 
Fangs: 3 
Reptile Rascals: 5.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 4.5
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 1

What venomous snake bites the most people each year??

I need more questions!! pm me any ideas!!


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 15, 2003)

brown snake


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 15, 2003)

well eastern brown to be clear


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 15, 2003)

I will say copper head seen as there are Australian copper heads American copperheads etc Therefor they cover more ground then any other elapid lol


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## Fangs (Oct 15, 2003)

Popp is right.
Around half of all snakebite deaths involve brown snakes.


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 15, 2003)

Lets hope alex agrees lol


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 15, 2003)

point to popp again!!

Current score:

Current score 
Fangs: 3 
Reptile Rascals: 5.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 5.5
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 1

2 point question: What is this


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 15, 2003)

murry darling


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 15, 2003)

A snake...
Can I have a link to the pic please its too blurry.
I will take a guess anyways and say rough scaled python.


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 15, 2003)

clue: a type of boa


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 15, 2003)

red tailed boa


----------



## CHEWY (Oct 15, 2003)

I thought it was a python too. The little "oz" on the side of his face gave me the feel was an Oenepelli and that there are no Boa's nationally. But since you say it's a boa, I'll guess Asian Rat Boa. The colours look right.


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 15, 2003)

Boa c. amarali - Brazil


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 15, 2003)

Boa c. imperator


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 15, 2003)

I know I know it is one of the following lol

Boa constrictor constricter

Boa constrictor imperator

Argentine rainbow boa Epicrates cenchria alverezi

Granite Argentine rainbow boa Epicrates cenchria alverezi

Campina rainbow boa Epicrates cenchria assisi

Brazilian rainbow boa Epicrates cenchria cenchria

Anerythristic Brazilian Rainbow Boa Epicrates c.cenchria

Peruvian rainbow boa Epicrates cenchria gaigei

Columbian rainbow boa Epicrates cenchria marurus

Marajo Island Rainbow Boa Epicrates c. barbouri

Venezuelan Rainbow Boa Epicrates c. maurus

Paraguyan Rainbow Boa Epicrates c.crassus


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 15, 2003)

not one of them- lol. Its common name starts with c


----------



## Stevethepom (Oct 15, 2003)

columbian red tailed boa???


----------



## Stevethepom (Oct 15, 2003)

cooks tree boa?


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 15, 2003)

Well @#$*&% me lol
I cant even see the pic so I have NFI!


----------



## Fangs (Oct 15, 2003)

Cuban boa


----------



## Brodie (Oct 15, 2003)

german shepard


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 16, 2003)

Surely I've got it this time lol

B. c. amarali
B.c. constrictor
Amazon Basin
B.c. imperator
Corn Island Boa
 Crawl Cay
Hog Island Boa
Honduran Boa
Sonoran Desert
B.c. longicauda
B.c. melanogaster
B.c. nebulosus
B.c. occidentalis
B. c. orophias
B.c. ortonii
B.c. sabogae


----------



## Fangs (Oct 16, 2003)

Bloody hell RepRascals how many goes do you want at it?
More clues please Alex


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 16, 2003)

If I am wrong again then I deserve an encouragement award for my effort lol... 

*PS*
Jermy you google searching quiz master of APS trivia,whats the answer? 
Help a brother out lad!


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 16, 2003)

I reckon a 2 question ban for multiple answering,aswell as a .5 deduction for previos multiple answers.


----------



## Fangs (Oct 16, 2003)

a 2 question deduction? U kidding me popp? I reckon the entire score should be wiped out for anyone giving multiple answers


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 16, 2003)

LOL I agree...
As everyone has done it,a forfeit should go ahead and we all start again at zero points hahaha!


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 16, 2003)

point to steve!! It is a Cooks Tree Boa.

Current Score:
Fangs: 3 
Reptile Rascals: 5.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 5.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3

Next Question: What am I? I am a viper-like elapid found in Australia and Papua New Guinea and parts of Indonesia.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 16, 2003)

death adder


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 16, 2003)

point to reptile rascals

Current score
Fangs: 3 
Reptile Rascals: 6.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 5.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 16, 2003)

2 point question :what is this??


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 16, 2003)

green mamba


----------



## Gregory (Oct 16, 2003)

Olive Mamba. :roll:


----------



## sarahbell (Oct 16, 2003)

a boomslang or a tree snake


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 16, 2003)

qsnak


----------



## Brodie (Oct 16, 2003)

A jackobsons Mamba


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 16, 2003)

I have a video of this snake eating a Chameleon but it dosn't say what species it is on the tape


----------



## ackie (Oct 16, 2003)

damn sarah beat me...i reckon its a boomslang


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 17, 2003)

clue: this specimen is from East Africa, but the snake is found in many arid areas of Africa. Venomous but not dangerous for man. Will happily swallow any animal of suitable size. Attains maximum length of about 1,5 meters (5 feet) .


----------



## Morelia_man (Oct 17, 2003)

Rufous Beaked Snake


----------



## nobojono (Oct 17, 2003)

*.*

some type of garter snake ?


----------



## sarahbell (Oct 17, 2003)

parrot snake


----------



## sarahbell (Oct 17, 2003)

vine or twig snake


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 17, 2003)

Lamprophis aurora - aurora house snake 
Lamprophis fuscus - yellow-bellied house snake 
Lamprophis inornatus - olive house snake 
Psammophylax rhombeatus - rhombic skaapsteker 
Psammophylax tritaeniatus - striped skaapsteker 
Psammophis phillipsii - olive grass snake 
Psammophis sibilans - short-snouted grass snake 
Psammophis subtaeniatus - stripe-bellied sand snake 
Pseudaspis cana - mole snake 
Pythonodipsas carinata - western keeled snake 
Rhamphiophis oxyrhynchus - rufous beaked snake Telescopus semiannulatus - eastern tiger snake 
Limnophis bicolor - striped swamp snake 
Lycodonomorphus rufulus - common brown water snake 
Lycodonomorphus laevissimus - dusky-bellied water snake 
Natriciteres olivacea - olive marsh snake 
Philothamnus natalensis - Natal green snake


----------



## Fangs (Oct 17, 2003)

Rufous Beaked Snake (Rhamphiophis oxyrhynchus rostratus).


----------



## Gregory (Oct 17, 2003)

Give John a point just for his copying and pasting prowess I reckon.


----------



## Morelia_man (Oct 17, 2003)

your all too late i get the point


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 17, 2003)

Yea...Encouragement award for effort I say!


----------



## Fangs (Oct 17, 2003)

Nah MM You only gave its common name


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 17, 2003)

Point to Morelia Man

Fangs: 3 
Reptile Rascals: 6.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 5.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3
Morelia Man: 2

Next question:

What is the most popularly kept reptile in NSW??


----------



## Greebo (Oct 17, 2003)

Blue tongue skinks?


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 17, 2003)

Long neck turtles...


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 17, 2003)

shinglebacks ?


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 17, 2003)

Bearded dragons are popular throughout the world so I'll say that...


----------



## Fangs (Oct 17, 2003)

Tiliqua scincoides	Common Bluetongue	2776


----------



## Slateman (Oct 17, 2003)

I think that Bearded dragons, but RR said that so i will try Coastal carpets or childreni and frogs lol.


----------



## Stevethepom (Oct 17, 2003)

gotta be either a bluey or a mac


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 17, 2003)

GTP cross BHP ?


----------



## Stevethepom (Oct 17, 2003)

pmsl!


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 17, 2003)

I think the question is undefined...

If you want the most common species kept on a licence that is one thing...

BUT I think long neck turtles would be the most kept species in Australia if you combine those on a licence and those kept illegally.considering the natural geograph of these turtles they are friggin everywhere lol.Many kids find them crossing roads looking for more water etc and end up taking them home and housing them in aquariums or outside ponds...


----------



## Stevethepom (Oct 17, 2003)

ah but the question wsa the species commonly kept in NSW


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 17, 2003)

Oh yeaaa! lol
But they are friggen everywhere in NSW too...


----------



## Fangs (Oct 17, 2003)

2776 Common Bluetongues are on license in NSW
1587 long neck turtles on license.

If popularity can be taken as a guide then bluetongues would have to still be the most kept.


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 19, 2003)

Point to Greebo

Current Score:

Fangs: 3 
Reptile Rascals: 6.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 5.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3 
Morelia Man: 2
Greebo: 1

What was the first snake antivenom developed in Australia??


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 19, 2003)

1968: Polyvalent Snake Antivenom
A snake antivenom capable of acting against the poison from most Australian snakes was developed by CSIRO.

ps in another article it says 1962


----------



## muddz (Oct 19, 2003)

taipan


----------



## muddz (Oct 19, 2003)

tiger snake


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 19, 2003)

point to muddz- tiger snake antivenom

Current score:
Fangs: 3 
Reptile Rascals: 6.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 5.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3 
Morelia Man: 2 
Greebo: 1 
Muddz: 1

Who is Allen Greer??


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 19, 2003)

Staff 
Allen E. Greer - Principal Research Scientist 

Allen Greer. Principal research interests: 
Systematics and evolution of lizards and snakes, especially scincid lizards 
Limb reduction in lizards 
Asymmetry in amphibians and reptiles 
Pollution, and developmental abnormalities in frogs 
Conservation, especially people's understanding of it.


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 19, 2003)

he also works at the herpetology Section Australian mueseum in sydney


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 19, 2003)

point to popp

Current score

Fangs: 3 
Reptile Rascals: 6.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 6.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3 
Morelia Man: 2 
Greebo: 1 
Muddz: 1 

what are some differences between saltwater and freshwater crocs??


----------



## Fangs (Oct 19, 2003)

The most easily noticed difference between the species (besides size) is the shape of the head and teeth.

Freshwater crocodiles have longer and thinner snouts, with a straight jawline, and all their teeth nearly equal in size.

Saltwater crocodiles have a broad, powerful-looking snout, with an uneven jawline. Their teeth vary in size with some almost twice the size of others.


----------



## Morelia_man (Oct 19, 2003)

SALT WATER CROCS LIVE IN SALT WATER AND FRESH WATER CROCS LIVE IN FRESH WATER!

nah but i think its the size difference and the temperment too. freshies are alot less aggressive


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 19, 2003)

point to fangs and 0.5 point to MM

Salties can live in fresh water too

Fangs: 4 
Reptile Rascals: 6.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 6.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3 
Morelia Man: 2.5 
Greebo: 1 
Muddz: 1 

what are death adders also known as??


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 19, 2003)

deaf adders...


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 19, 2003)

deaf adders


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 19, 2003)

point to reptilerascals

current score
Fangs: 4 
Reptile Rascals: 7.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 6.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3 
Morelia Man: 2.5 
Greebo: 1 
Muddz: 1 

what is the king brown also known as??


i need more questions-if you have any please pm me


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 19, 2003)

mulga snake...

PS I should be on 7.5 (now 8.5 points lol)


----------



## Pinkie (Oct 19, 2003)

oops


----------



## Fangs (Oct 19, 2003)

Mulga snake


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 19, 2003)

point to reptile rascals

Fangs: 4 
Reptile Rascals: 8.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 6.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3 
Morelia Man: 2.5 
Greebo: 1 
Muddz: 1 

Next question: Name the reptile that steve irwin discovered


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 19, 2003)

A Turtle
Elseya irwini...


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 19, 2003)

point to reptile rascals

Curent score
Fangs: 4 
Reptile Rascals: 9.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 6.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3 
Morelia Man: 2.5 
Greebo: 1 
Muddz: 1 

what is the most read article on this site??


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 19, 2003)

The Diamond python one...


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 19, 2003)

Thats the care and breeding of Diamond pythons!


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 19, 2003)

what is it exactly called??? There are other articles on diamonds too- lol


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 19, 2003)

point to reptile rasclas again. This trivia will be the first with 15 points wins

Curent score 
Fangs: 4 
Reptile Rascals: 10.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 6.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3 
Morelia Man: 2.5 
Greebo: 1 
Muddz: 1


----------



## Morelia_man (Oct 19, 2003)

i was actually steves dad that discovered the turtle and steve was their when it was discovered


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 20, 2003)

Next Question: Why are death adders also called deaf adders??


----------



## Magpie (Oct 20, 2003)

Cause they can't hear?
Airborne sounds anyway.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 20, 2003)

I gues because their hunting tactic. They are lying and waiting for the pray to pass and strike them. aussually they are well camoflaged so they are hard to see. Most of the people thikk that if they are not mooving when they aproache them that they can't hear. They can hear the vibration but they counting on invizibility to protect them. There are some cases when people steped on them gently beerfoot and they did not bite them.
Well that is enough of buls...ing.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 20, 2003)

They do not try to get away when approached by humans,they stand there ground hoping their comouflage will disquise them.Some people have thought this has meant they were deaf...


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 20, 2003)

because when they were discoverd in the 1950's (or round that time) when approached they appearded to be death and not react to your movement. There wasnt alot of knowledge back then on herptofauna in those days so they didnt know that all snakes are deaf.


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 21, 2003)

point to slateman

Current score:

Fangs: 4 
Reptile Rascals: 10.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 6.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3 
Morelia Man: 2.5 
Greebo: 1 
Muddz: 1
Slateman: 1

Next question:

who was the first licenced reptile keeper under the Reptile keepers liceence system in NSW??


----------



## sarahbell (Oct 21, 2003)

in which state alex


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 21, 2003)

sorry, NSW


----------



## sarahbell (Oct 21, 2003)

in that case i dont have a clue


----------



## Greebo (Oct 21, 2003)

Eric Worrell?


----------



## Whaa (Oct 21, 2003)

John Weigel


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 21, 2003)

Slateman


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 21, 2003)

iam talking about the new licence system in 1997. Clue AHS comitte member


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 21, 2003)

Gerry Swan...


----------



## sobrien (Oct 21, 2003)

The booger man


----------



## ackie (Oct 21, 2003)

richard shine


----------



## Stevethepom (Oct 21, 2003)

it was a friend of my sisters husbands brothers oldest cousin on his fathers side


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 22, 2003)

point to reptile rascals. 

Current score
Fangs: 4 
Reptile Rascals: 11.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 6.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3 
Morelia Man: 2.5 
Greebo: 1 
Muddz: 1 
Slateman: 1 

What does antaresia mean??


----------



## muddz (Oct 22, 2003)

:: Antaresia comes from Antares, the yellow giant star in the 'tail' of the constellation of Scorpius. :lol:


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 22, 2003)

Although Muddz was correct,the actual question was 
*"what does Antaresia mean"*

The Genus was named by Wells and Wellington after Antares "the yellow giant star in the 'tail' of the constellation of Scorpius".
This is true but only shows where the Genus name originated from...

However the actual meaning of the word Antaresia is 
*"southern star"* referring to Antares, the brightest star in the southern sky...
_This giant star lies at a distance of 604 light years and at a magnitude of .96 it is the 15th brightest star in the sky (and probly the 2nd largest)..._

The word Antares means *"anti-ares"* rival of mars...

*"Ares"* is, of course, the Greek god of War who is also called Mars by the Romans.
_Antares is linked to the planet Mars because they are both about the same color and the same brightness, so it is easy to get them confused..._ Antares is also known as Cor Scorpii,Kalb al Akrab,Vespertilio and Alpha Scorpii...

*Scorpius* is the legendary killer of Orion. Orion was a great hunter who bragged about his skills until the gods grew tired of his boasting. The scorpion was sent to punish Orion, who never thought of such a small creature as a threat. Once he was stung, it was too late. Both were placed in the sky although Orion's last wish was that he never be in the sky as the same time as the scorpion. Thus, Scorpius rule the northern hemisphere's summer while Orion rules the winter skies.

So the correct answer to the question would be *"Southern Star"* 

PS
It is also known that Richard Wells later named hes daughter Antares..


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 22, 2003)

LOL 
Im bored...


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 22, 2003)

john you must have so much time on your hands lol


----------



## Whaa (Oct 22, 2003)

?????? whats all this about stars???????
I thought is was those small Liasis snakes like childrens macs and stimsons?

Oh well maybe next time!


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 22, 2003)

Point will be split between reptile rascals and muddz

Fangs: 4 
Reptile Rascals: 12
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 6.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3 
Morelia Man: 2.5 
Greebo: 1 
Muddz: 1.5
Slateman: 1 

Next Question: What are all the types of blue tongues? Include sub species and scientific names.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 22, 2003)

blotched = tiliqua nigrolutea
common = tiliqua scincoides
western = tiliqua occipitalis
centralian = tiliqua multifasciata
northern = tliqua intermedia


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 22, 2003)

There is also the tiliqua gigas-New Guinea Blue Tongue Skink 
and the Tiliqua gerrandii-Australian Pink tongued skink 
and Shingle backs were once called tiliqua rugosa if you wanna count them...


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 22, 2003)

and you forgot the adelaide pigmy-blue tongue _Tiliqua adelaidensis_


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 22, 2003)

Ahh of course!
The Adelaide pygmy-blue tongue Tiliqua Adelaidensis...


----------



## sarahbell (Oct 23, 2003)

what about the alpine ones too


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 23, 2003)

The blotched blue tongue is the Alpine species...


----------



## Stevethepom (Oct 23, 2003)

i thought there was the blotched bluey, then the alpine blotched were different, having pink blotches instead of shytehouse ones?

cheers
Pom


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 23, 2003)

They are the same species but I think the difference in markings & colors etc are associated with locality differences...
(similar to Palmerston and Atherton form Jungles)


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 23, 2003)

Nah Stevo it's the Alpines that have the shytehouse blotches


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 24, 2003)

Alpines shyte blotches either you aint seen one or just have bad taste,oh thats right you do own stumpies.


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 24, 2003)

LOL I just knew that one had to get a bite


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 24, 2003)

CLUE : Go to http://www.bluetongueskinks.net


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 24, 2003)

Northern 
Western 
Eastern 
Central 
Merauke 
Tanimbar 
Irian Jaya 
Indonesian 
Kei Island 
Blotched 
Shingle 
Pygmy


----------



## muddz (Oct 24, 2003)

Eastern Blue Tongued Skink - - Tiliqua scincoides scincoides 
Northern Blue Tongued Skink - - Tiliqua scincoides intermedia 
Western Blue Tongued Skink - - Tiliqua occipitalis 
Centralian Blue Tongued Skink - - Tiliqua multifasciata 
Blotched Blue Tongued Skink - - Tiliqua nigrolutea 
Pygmy Blue Tongued Skink - - Tiliqua adelaidensis 
Tanimbar Blue Tongued Skink - - Tiliqua scincoides chimaerea 
Irian Jaya Blue Tongued Skink - - Tiliqua scincoides ssp. 
Indonesian Blue Tongued Skink - - Tiliqua gigas gigas 
Merauke Blue Tongued Skink - - Tiliqua gigas evanescens 
Kei Island Blue Tongued Skink - - Tiliqua gigas keiensis 
Shingleback Blue Tongued Skink - - Tiliqua rugosa


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 24, 2003)

Damnnnnn....
*Merauke Blue Tongued Skink - - Tiliqua gigas evanescens 
Kei Island Blue Tongued Skink - - Tiliqua gigas keiensis 
Tanimbar Blue Tongued Skink - - Tiliqua scincoides chimaerea *
Were the only 3 I missed  in my original post...
I did say them above,but only their common names...


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 24, 2003)

Point to muddz as he had both common and scientific names.

Current Score:
Fangs: 4 
Reptile Rascals: 12 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 6.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3 
Morelia Man: 2.5 
Greebo: 1 
Muddz: 2.5 
Slateman: 1 

What is australias Largest Dragon??


----------



## Slateman (Oct 24, 2003)

Mark Riddel


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 24, 2003)

water dragons...


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 24, 2003)

Physignathus lesueurii


----------



## sobrien (Oct 24, 2003)

Eastern Water Dragon is supposed to be larger than a Frill neck but only just.


----------



## Magpie (Oct 24, 2003)

Steve's mum


----------



## muddz (Oct 24, 2003)

my grandmother :shock:


----------



## muddz (Oct 24, 2003)

Frilled lizard

head and body to 28cm
total length to 95cm


----------



## muddz (Oct 24, 2003)

chlamydosaurus kingii


----------



## muddz (Oct 24, 2003)

eastern water dragon
physignathus lesueurii
head and body length to 25cm
total length to 95cm


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 24, 2003)

Point to Reptile Rascals

Current Score
Fangs: 4 
Reptile Rascals: 13 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 6.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3 
Morelia Man: 2.5 
Greebo: 1 
Muddz:2.5 
Slateman: 1

What is this??


----------



## Stevethepom (Oct 24, 2003)

the ugliest thing i have ever seen


----------



## Brodie (Oct 24, 2003)

umm ugly for starters


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 24, 2003)

Plumbeous Water Snake


----------



## Nicole (Oct 24, 2003)

an anaconda cross file snake

(these are the only species I know with their eyes on top of their heads like that LOL)


----------



## Whaa (Oct 25, 2003)

Anoconda


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 25, 2003)

Alex in regards to the blue tongue question there is also the sub species
*Tiliqua rugosa asper
Tiliqua rugosa konowi
Tiliqua rugosa tropisurus*
Along with all the other species/sub species...

Extra point for correcting the triv masters mistake :wink:


----------



## ackie (Oct 25, 2003)

macleays water snake


----------



## Morelia_man (Oct 25, 2003)

bokadam snake??


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 26, 2003)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Point to Reptile Rascals 

Current Score 
Fangs: 4 
Reptile Rascals: 14 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 6.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3 
Morelia Man: 2.5 
Greebo: 1 
Muddz:2.5 
Slateman: 1 

0.5 point Question: How much does the APS frizbee cost


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 26, 2003)

$7.00


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 26, 2003)

Point to Reptile Rascals 

Current Score 
Fangs: 4 
Reptile Rascals: 14.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 6.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3 
Morelia Man: 2.5 
Greebo: 1 
Muddz:2.5 
Slateman: 1


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 26, 2003)

NExt Question: How old was the oldest recorded snake??


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 26, 2003)

A boa constrictor from Phillidelphia zoo died at the age of 40 years in 1977.That was the oldest recorded snake...


----------



## muddz (Oct 26, 2003)

46 yo


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 26, 2003)

According to guiness book of records the oldest snake was a Boa constrictor aged 44...


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 26, 2003)

First Person who gives the exact age Ie. Years , Months , Days wins the point


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 26, 2003)

40 yrs 3 months 14 days


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 26, 2003)

That same Boa is said to have lived 44 and 47 years in other writings.But 40/3/17 is the right age according to Phillidelphia zoo...


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 26, 2003)

Point to Reptile Rascals 

Current Score 
Fangs: 4 
Reptile Rascals: 15.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 6.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3 
Morelia Man: 2.5 
Greebo: 1 
Muddz:2.5 
Slateman: 1

Next question: What am I? I am an introduce species of reptile that seems to rely on humans for its survival.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 26, 2003)

Asian House Gecko?


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 26, 2003)

Id say house gecko because they feed on insects around human homes...


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 26, 2003)

House Gecko

Point to reptil rascals

Fangs: 4 
Reptile Rascals: 16.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 6.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3 
Morelia Man: 2.5 
Greebo: 1 
Muddz:2.5 
Slateman: 1 

What 2 snakes are thought to have killed Cleopatra.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 26, 2003)

Asps or Egyptian cobras


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 26, 2003)

Point to reptile rascals 

Fangs: 4 
Reptile Rascals: 17.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 6.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3 
Morelia Man: 2.5 
Greebo: 1 
Muddz:2.5 
Slateman: 1 

3 point Question: What is this??


----------



## Fangs (Oct 26, 2003)

Ok RepRascals wins.You clever boy you 

so I guess it you that will have to come up with the next set of questions as reward for being so dang clever


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 26, 2003)

Brazilian Coral Snake...

No way fangs lol


----------



## Fangs (Oct 26, 2003)

yup your it buddy.best get onto all the questions you are going to ask


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 26, 2003)

Reptile Rascals is wrong. Its a type of kingsnake!!! YAY


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 26, 2003)

LOL


----------



## ackie (Oct 26, 2003)

grey banded snake


----------



## ackie (Oct 26, 2003)

or grey-banded kingsnake, which ever u prefer


----------



## Slateman (Oct 27, 2003)

common kingsnake lol


----------



## Slateman (Oct 27, 2003)

Lompropeltis mexicana


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 27, 2003)

points to ackie

Fangs: 4 
Reptile Rascals: 17.5 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 6.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3 
Morelia Man: 2.5 
Greebo: 1 
Muddz:2.5 
Slateman: 1 
Ackie: 3

Who is Eric Worrel??


----------



## Slateman (Oct 27, 2003)

The Durango Mountain King Snake


----------



## Magpie (Oct 27, 2003)

Ummm, he is a bloke called eric worrel, species Homo Erectus.


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 27, 2003)

Isnt he a massive salt water croc.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 27, 2003)

The Reptile Park founder, I think he is named after his crocodile friend


----------



## Nicole (Oct 27, 2003)

What's that Slatey, they named the man after the croc???
That's a new take on the story hehhehe.


----------



## Nicole (Oct 27, 2003)

PS Mags....
Homo Erectus?.. 'cmon Worrell's time wasn't that long ago


----------



## Magpie (Oct 27, 2003)

OK, maybe he was a homo sapiens then..... not too sure about that though


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 27, 2003)

So are we still playing?

Eric Worrel was a naturalist that established the Australian Reptile park in somersby.He was also a major player in the production of anti venom for the Commonwealth Serum Laboratories ...


----------



## Slateman (Oct 27, 2003)

that sound strange to you Nicole? 
I asume that if the crock and man have same name that must be the case.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 27, 2003)

But what came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## Nicole (Oct 27, 2003)

Don't you mean the python or the egg?


----------



## Slateman (Oct 27, 2003)

Crock came with dinasours. he wins.


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 29, 2003)

Point split between Reptile RAscals and Slateman

Fangs: 4 
Reptile Rascals: 18
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 6.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3 
Morelia Man: 2.5 
Greebo: 1 
Muddz:2.5 
Slateman: 1.5 
Ackie: 3 

What is the largest lizard in Australia?


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 29, 2003)

perentie monitor


----------



## Magpie (Oct 29, 2003)

T. Rex


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 29, 2003)

Komodo-saurus garden skink
AKA commo gardenia skinkasoreass


----------



## +Gecko~Gaze+ (Oct 29, 2003)

Lol...I asked that question in CD ( christian development) at school and my teacher said the Chicken and read out the verse in Genesis about God creating all animals.....:S


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 29, 2003)

Ahhh we finally have an answer to that question


----------



## +Gecko~Gaze+ (Oct 29, 2003)

Now for the next question. Where do dinosaurs fit into creation?  My teacher changed the subject when I asked that one....


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 29, 2003)

lol I remember as a kid I asked the teacher "why dont the spiders ever get stuck on there webs if it's so sticky?".She simply told me that was an excellent question I deserved a stamp then asked if anyone else had more questions... she never did bloody answer me


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 29, 2003)

Point to PythonGuy

Fangs: 4 
Reptile Rascals: 18 
Gregory: 1 
Sarahbell: 2.5 
Popp: 6.5 
Nicole:1 
Stevethepom: 3 
Morelia Man: 2.5 
Greebo: 1 
Muddz:2.5 
Slateman: 1.5 
Ackie: 3 
Python Guy:1

This on is for reptile Rascals: Why don't spiders get stuck on their webs??


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 29, 2003)

(*&#^@*& knows lol
Cus they have tiny hairs on the feet?


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 29, 2003)

Some spiders have two or three claws at the tip of each leg. In web-weaving spiders, one of these claws has a special area that is used for hooking on to the strands of the web. The spider can use this special claw to swing from strand to strand without having to touch the sticky part of the web. In this way, a spider can move quickly over its web without getting stuck.

Most webs are made of at least two types of silk, the anchor silk (that the spider uses to move around on) and the sticky snare silk (that insects get stuck on). Just in case the spider slips, it has a special oily substance that helps to stop it getting stuck in its own web.

Even though every spider makes some kind of silk, not all the types of silk are the same. There are at least six or seven kinds of silk glands found in spiders, and each gland makes its own kind of silk.

Different silks are used for web-building, wrapping food, or for encasing an egg sac. Spider silk may or may not be sticky, depending on whether or not it is being used to catch food. 

Hahaha now gimme the point


----------



## Slateman (Oct 29, 2003)

wow there you go.


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 29, 2003)

I was watching a doco about spiders and it said if you could make a web with pencil thick strands you could catch a jumbo jet at full spead in flight. MAkes sence why the military want to harness this and use it in there bullet proof vests etc.


----------



## +Gecko~Gaze+ (Oct 29, 2003)

I saw that one too Jeremy...No-one believed me! Good to see that people now know I wasnt making it up!


----------

